
Hampshire College changes speed limits to honor math professor - tokenadult
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/10/17/hampshire-college-changes-speed-limits-honor-math-professor/LN73juokCzLM217YVF1UzI/story.html
======
bfg
I have fond memories of taking a class with David Kelly and listening to his
ranting about why 17 is objectively the best number. ("For example, the
average length of a Giraffe's tongue is 17 inches! What more do you need?") He
also hated the number 23 "because it's the mortal enemy of 17, I don't have
time to explain why." While I was in the class the movie "23" came out: he
urged us all to boycott the film, or better, form a picket line.

------
rabble
Not only is it cool to honor David Kelly, it's also probably more useful to
have a speed limit like 17 vs 15. The thinking is that 15 feels generic where
as 17 is specific.

~~~
Dirlewanger
What? Those are completely arbitrary descriptors. I think 15 feels specific
because it's a multiple of 5. While I don't know the history of using
multiples of 5 as speed limits, I do know I'm easily able to tell when I'm
driving at a multiple of 5 due to my car's speedometer layout.

------
RareAvis
Hey all, I've never registered or written on HN; I'm most definitively not a
hacker. I barely speak computer.

I am an F '85 alumnus. I just wanted to say hello, my guess is that most of
the responders here went to Hampshire, too. I know a few who are diehard
computer-builders, but, since I left that notorious social media platform,
I've not been in touch.

I'm in Vermont, if any of you are of that crew, You'd likely guess who I am
based on that tid bit.

I doubt it, I simply wanted to extend my well wishes, and send my support.

Saudade; nostalgia brings fond memories.

Be Well, and Take Good Care...

~RA

------
osxrand
We do that (amongst a few friends), we pick a time such as 3:22 to meet up. I
wish I could recall why we started doing this, but it always feels purposeful.

~~~
braythwayt
The advice to use specific times to encourage punctuality has been going
around for decades, if not longer. I recall reading this advice in the 1970s.

I don't know if there's any basis for this practice in fact, but I know of at
least one second-order effect: When someone invites me to a meeting at an odd
time, I always presume they are making an effort to get everyone to show up on
time, and that motivates me to make sure I'm not the straggler!

~~~
osxrand
Hah, I'll have to pay attention to see whether or not my thinking works along
those lines as well next time!

------
mzs
That's sweet! It should be noted that Michael Spivak shares the blame for
Yellow Pig and 17:
[http://www.vinc17.org/yp17/index.en.html](http://www.vinc17.org/yp17/index.en.html)

------
leephillips
David Kelly was my advisor (1976 - 80). He is one of the greatest educators
I've ever encountered, in any subject.

